# καπελώνω, καπέλωμα (μτφ.) = ;



## Earion (Dec 16, 2013)

Ποιο είναι το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό του _καπελώνω _με τη μεταφορική έννοια (ιδιοποιούμαι κάτι που έχουν ξεκινήσει άλλοι, επιβάλλω τη δική μου άποψη); 

Παράδειγμα από τη ζωή: Ήμασταν πολλοί στο τραπέζι, αλλά ο Τάδε και ο Δείνα καπέλωσαν τη συζήτηση με τις αναμνήσεις τους από το στρατό. 

Παράδειγμα από την πολιτική: Ποιες εγγυήσεις δίνονται στους πολίτες που εντάσσονται στην τάδε κίνηση ότι δεν θα καπελωθούν από τα εδραιωμένα πολιτικά κόμματα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Μερικές πρώτες ιδέες:

*dominate
impose one’s agenda on
assume control of
run the show*

Ας πούμε, στο δεύτερο παράδειγμά σου θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε:

Ποιες εγγυήσεις δίνονται στους πολίτες που εντάσσονται στην τάδε κίνηση ότι δεν θα καπελωθούν από τα εδραιωμένα πολιτικά κόμματα;
What guarantees are given to citizens joining this or that political movement that they will not have the agendas of already established political parties imposed upon them?


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2013)

Hijack
2: take over (something) and use it for a different purpose:
_he argues that pressure groups have hijacked the environmental debate_


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Ωραίο!


----------



## cougr (Dec 16, 2013)

Επίσης, 

για το πρώτο παράδειγμα: .....*hogged*/monopolized/usurped/completely overtook/arrogated* the discussion

για το δεύτερο: ...that they won't be* railroaded by the agenda *of the established political parties.

*η πρώτη μου προτίμηση


----------



## cougr (Dec 16, 2013)

cougr said:


> [...]για το δεύτερο: ...that they won't be* railroaded by the agenda *of the established political parties.[...]



Επίσης, 

.....*coerced into compliance* by the established political parties.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ πολύ ωραία.


----------



## cougr (Dec 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Μερικές ακόμη γενικές αποδόσεις για το _καπελώνω_ : domineer, muscle about, bully around, intimidate, overshadow.


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2013)

Περίφημα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## pontios (Dec 17, 2013)

καπελώνω [kapelóno] -ομαι Ρ1 : (οικ.) 
2. (μτφ.) επιβάλλω τις απόψεις μου σε μια οργανωμένη ομάδα, με το πρόσχημα της προστασίας ή της υποστήριξης: Δε θα επιτρέψουμε να καπελώσουν οι διάφοροι πολιτικάντηδες το κίνημά μας.

Tο συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα καπελώθηκε από τα κόμματα. 

I could be wrong, but from the above definition it sounds more like *steer*, *manipulate*, or *manoeuvre* - I don't sense outright/overt bullying, coercing, muscling or browbeating. 

π.χ...
*Δε θα επιτρέψουμε να καπελώσουν οι διάφοροι πολιτικάντηδες το κίνημά μας.*

We won't permit our movement to be steered(or manipulated, etc.) by (unctuous) politicians.

Maybe, *unctuously impose *one's views?
I feel there's some guile involved (if we can rely on the definition above).

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## cougr (Dec 17, 2013)

Ηi Pontios,

thank you for your post but the definition you provide is an interpretation of the term in its narrowest sense. The suggestions I provided above are based on my acquaintance with the term as used in a wide variety of contexts and not solely on the basis of limited dictionary definitions as these don't denote or do justice to the wide array of uses and meanings that the term connotes. A quick glance at the suggested translations above provided by nickel and SBE will attest to this.

Furthermore, I note that one of your suggested translations is the term _manipulate_ and I'm sure you'll agree that in its widest sense it shares considerable overlap with the wider sense of terms such as _coerce_ and _bully _etc. particularly so when taking into account their covert forms.

To finish off, on the basis of the definition you provide above, perhaps, where warranted, one could use various forms of phrases such as "*unduly imposing one's views*", "*imposing one's views under the guise of/with the hidden agenda/in a hidden manner*" etc.


----------



## pontios (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, cougr.
I defer to your (and everyone else's) better judgement on this one, as it's a term I wasn't familiar with (and the dictionary didn't help things).

Thank you for bringing me up to speed. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 17, 2013)

to forcefully put under the umbrella of 

to take/dominate the floor (and run the show)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

Και άλλες συναφείς ιδέες εδώ: hijack the Internet


----------



## cougr (Jun 16, 2014)

Απορώ πώς μου είχε διαφύγει τόσο καιρό!

*Co-opt *: verb 

: to cause or force (someone or something) to become part of your group, movement, etc.

: *to use or take control of (something) for your own purposes* (Merriam-webster.com)

*Co-option* (also co-optation, sometimes spelled cooption or cooptation) 

2.* the process by which a group subsumes or assimilates a smaller or weaker group with related interests; or, similarly, the process by which one group gains converts from another group by attempting to replicate the aspects that they find appealing without adopting the full program or ideals.* (Wikipedia)


_Billionaires *co-opt* minority groups into campaign for education reform: Under the mantra of civil rights, billionaires such as Eli Broad, Bill Gates and the Koch Brothers and the powerful corporate-funded lobby group the American Legislative Exchange Council (ALEC) are using venture philanthropy and the political process to press for school reforms in the United States_.

_....they intend to* co-opt *the party to be a right-to-life party and that's not what the people in the party are here for._

_When such measures failed to stop the party, the church changed its tactics and attempted to *co-opt *the party, adopt and reinterpret some of the pagan symbols, and place a Christian “spin” on the entire festival. _

_*Cooption* occurs where a leader affiliates with a supra−local organization thereby becoming subject to its orthodoxy, procedures and rules._

_Originating from the autocratic, and often violent, suppression and *co-option* of local political and social institutions,the colonial regime attempted to transform the African majority into a permanent underclass... _
_
The *co-option* of the Islamist opposition also became an objective of the regime in Algeria in the 1990s in its effort to undermine support for the armed insurrection... _


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Να βάλουμε και την _κοοπτάτσια_ στην κουβέντα. 

*κοπτάτσια* θηλυκό και *κοοπτάτσια*
διαδικασία σε αιρετό σώμα κατά την οποία παρακάμπτονται για διάφορους λόγους οι αρχαιρεσίες και επιβάλλονται, από ανώτερο βαθμό διοίκησης, μέλη που δεν προήλθαν από αρχαιρεσίες αλλά προσλήφθηκαν για αυτό το σκοπό
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/κοπτάτσια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Και ως παρεφθαρμένη «ακοπτάτσια» (με δύο ερμηνευτικά ευρήματα στο σαραντάκειο ιστολόγιο).


----------



## cougr (Jun 17, 2014)

Παρέλειψα κατά λάθος να προσθέσω και τις παρακάτω έννοιες του _cooption/cooptation_ οι οποίες διευκρινίζουν καλύτερα τον λόγο για τον οποίο πρότεινα τον όρο ως μία πιθανή απόδοση του _καπελώματος_.

*cooptation*

1. A co-opting: a commandeering, appropriation, or taking over. (Wiktionary)


----------

